# Hillary’s Noise Machine



## Peony (Apr 21, 2016)

Many people use white noise machines in their bedroom to drown out distracting sounds that may disturb their sleep.  They may even use the machine in hopes of muffling the sound of their own snores to avoid disturbing other people’s sleep.  Hillary Clinton has taken this sound blocking idea to a new level.

She walks down a public street surrounded by a rope held by armed guards.  No questions allowed.  You may look, but don’t touch.  Grandma will be kissing no peon babies.  When Clinton meets in a private place with supporters who pay lots of money for the privilege, there are noise machines set up on the perimeter. 

Those not invited cannot hear what is being discussed.  That includes people who might even vote for Clinton but have the zany idea that they want to hear what she has to say before deciding.  They won’t hear what she is saying to those allowed within the velvet rope.  That message is elite, exclusive.  It hasn’t been sanitized, properly adjusted for the masses.  Reporters cannot listen either.  They might report what they heard. 

Sure, when Hillary Clinton is fund raising with a very special private group, it’s none of the public’s business.  We understand.  When your core message, your very beliefs, change depending on who is listening, of course you’ll want audience segregation.  When Hillary tells the glitterati gathered at George Clooney’s house that she won’t touch tax breaks for the Hollywood crowd, she doesn’t want any hoi polloi to overhear that their taxes will be raised to pay for all the additional important social programs she wants to implement, like the importation of more unskilled immigrants.  Crank up the noise machine.

“I ain’t no ways tired” wasn’t cringe worthy enough.  Hillary is down with you-all.  Till the joke flops, then it’s de Blasio’s fault.  The two of them performed a rehearsed skit.  When it bombed, Clinton had nothing to do with it.  That man, Bill deBlasio was entirely to blame.  Hillary, I am Woman Make me POTUS, plays the victim. 

She won’t release the transcripts of her speeches because of the “constantly changing standards in this race that single her out”.  More white noise. 

Hillary praises Al Sharpton for his public service.  Like faking a rape? Like not paying his income taxes?  Al probably doesn’t release his speech transcripts either!

Clinton has expressed her own deep dedication to public service on many occasions.  Ever the trooper, here she is again running for president.  Oh, the sacrifices she has made! She and Bill were “broke” after they left the White House.  Never mind the $200,000 per year salary a former POTUS receives.  Most voters have never and will never make that much per year.  The Clintons were broke?  Cue the noise machine.

Hillary Clinton might just be the democrat nominee for president.  Anybody want to lay odds on how many questions she will deflect in the next six months playing that old “ vast right wing conspiracy” noise?


----------



## Valerie (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Valerie (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Valerie (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Valerie (Apr 21, 2016)

Peony said:


> She walks down a public street surrounded by a rope held by armed guards.  No questions allowed.  You may look, but don’t touch.  Grandma will be kissing no peon babies.  When Clinton meets in a private place with supporters who pay lots of money for the privilege, there are noise machines set up on the perimeter.
> 
> Those not invited cannot hear what is being discussed.  That includes people who might even vote for Clinton but have the zany idea that they want to hear what she has to say before deciding.  They won’t hear what she is saying to those allowed within the velvet rope.  That message is elite, exclusive.  It hasn’t been sanitized, properly adjusted for the masses.  Reporters cannot listen either.  They might report what they heard.





link?


----------



## Valerie (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Valerie (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Peony (Apr 21, 2016)

Valerie said:


> Peony said:
> 
> 
> > She walks down a public street surrounded by a rope held by armed guards.  No questions allowed.  You may look, but don’t touch.  Grandma will be kissing no peon babies.  When Clinton meets in a private place with supporters who pay lots of money for the privilege, there are noise machines set up on the perimeter.
> ...


Hillary Clinton parade on 4th Of July in New Hampshire… really???
Hillary Clinton Accused Of Using Static Noise To Conceal Fundraising Speech


----------



## Valerie (Apr 21, 2016)

^ a 4th of july parade and a private event... much ado about nothing.

i guess y'all could try to make political hay from just about every breath she takes.


----------



## Valerie (Apr 21, 2016)

it's not like she's in danger of being attacked by loony tunes or anything.  


a politician with boundaries and body guards, oh my!


----------



## Valerie (Apr 21, 2016)

Hillary Clinton enlists help of Gabby Giffords for Conn. primary


----------



## browsing deer (Apr 21, 2016)

That one stung the Clinton noise machine!

Clinton has everything around her scripted.


----------



## Valerie (Apr 21, 2016)

browsing deer said:


> That one stung the Clinton noise machine!
> 
> Clinton has everything around her scripted.




  oh is that so?  then who writes the secret script, do ya think...?


----------



## pillars (Apr 21, 2016)

Peony said:


> Many people use white noise machines in their bedroom to drown out distracting sounds that may disturb their sleep.  They may even use the machine in hopes of muffling the sound of their own snores to avoid disturbing other people’s sleep.  Hillary Clinton has taken this sound blocking idea to a new level.
> 
> She walks down a public street surrounded by a rope held by armed guards.  No questions allowed.  You may look, but don’t touch.  Grandma will be kissing no peon babies.  When Clinton meets in a private place with supporters who pay lots of money for the privilege, there are noise machines set up on the perimeter.
> 
> ...


Hilarious that none of your claims in this article are sourced.  And it's posted as an op ed.

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Compost (Apr 22, 2016)

pillars said:


> Peony said:
> 
> 
> > Many people use white noise machines in their bedroom to drown out distracting sounds that may disturb their sleep.  They may even use the machine in hopes of muffling the sound of their own snores to avoid disturbing other people’s sleep.  Hillary Clinton has taken this sound blocking idea to a new level.
> ...


I always thought an opinion/editorial was a matter of opinion.  A link to Jesus Christ does not seem to be in order for that.

Could be that OP failed in not realizing that some of the people reading don't have a passing acquaintance with current events or a basic grasp of history, which might make it difficult for them to comprehend the opinions expressed.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 22, 2016)

Hillary is defending her Goldman Sachs speeches like they were state Secrets -- better, in fact


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury (Apr 22, 2016)

pillars said:


> Peony said:
> 
> 
> > Many people use white noise machines in their bedroom to drown out distracting sounds that may disturb their sleep.  They may even use the machine in hopes of muffling the sound of their own snores to avoid disturbing other people’s sleep.  Hillary Clinton has taken this sound blocking idea to a new level.
> ...


It's a fine op-ed. Personally, I prefer op-eds with at least a few links to sources, but they are not required by my standard except ones that demand more credibility than mere opinion. Most op-eds I read on the web these days, have links in them. But not all.


----------



## pillars (Apr 22, 2016)

Compost said:


> I always thought an opinion/editorial was a matter of opinion.  A link to Jesus Christ does not seem to be in order for that.
> 
> Could be that OP failed in not realizing that some of the people reading don't have a passing acquaintance with current events or a basic grasp of history, which might make it difficult for them to comprehend the opinions expressed.



No.  The OP is making claims about what are ostensibly factual events, but providing no evidence that those events occurred.  An opinion without basis is....compostable.


----------



## Compost (Apr 22, 2016)

pillars said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > I always thought an opinion/editorial was a matter of opinion.  A link to Jesus Christ does not seem to be in order for that.
> ...


Peony, don't trouble yourself too much about not providing links. The folks demanding them don't appear to read them anyway. 

Sadly, many of these folks do not understand the value of compost, either.


----------



## pillars (Apr 22, 2016)

I didn't ask for links.  I asked for sources and evidence (locations etc.).  Look at the op ed page in any credible newspaper, and you'll see that those are included.

And I fucking love compost, I have a worm bin in my garage.  But, the stuff you compost is...well...trash.

I just think it's reasonable that when a supposed op ed writer makes the following claims, they provide some evidence that what she's claiming actually occurred.  Otherwise, it just sounds like bullshit.



> S*he walks down a public street surrounded by a rope held by armed guards*. No questions allowed. You may look, but don’t touch. *Grandma will be kissing no peon babies.* When Clinton meets in a private place with supporters who pay lots of money for the privilege, *there are noise machines set up on the perimeter.*



Those are either factually accurate, or they aren't.  If they are factually accurate, providing evidence of that would go a long way towards making the op ed credible.


----------



## Compost (Apr 22, 2016)

pillars said:


> I didn't ask for links.  I asked for sources and evidence (locations etc.).  Look at the op ed page in any credible newspaper, and you'll see that those are included.
> 
> And I fucking love compost, I have a worm bin in my garage.  But, the stuff you compost is...well...trash.
> 
> ...


Nothing spells insight like  F bombs and the s word.  Thanks for coming up from the Flame Zone and schooling us.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury (Apr 22, 2016)

Compost said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...


not only a Winner!  But hilariously funny.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury (Apr 22, 2016)

Compost said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't ask for links.  I asked for sources and evidence (locations etc.).  Look at the op ed page in any credible newspaper, and you'll see that those are included.
> ...


except that now you appear to be hijacking the

compost while valuable, is also smelly and potentially dangerous to one's 

let us see if you resist the Pavlovian impulse to reply in a way that could keep this going


----------



## pillars (Apr 22, 2016)

Compost said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't ask for links.  I asked for sources and evidence (locations etc.).  Look at the op ed page in any credible newspaper, and you'll see that those are included.
> ...



It's a shame you're so shallow that you're more concerned about the words fuck and shit than you are intellectual ethics.


----------

